# color is washed out, very pale



## raysurfer (May 17, 2020)

I have lost my two-week TV guide on my Channel Master Plus. I purchased a TiVo bolt OTA unit in March 2020 with a lifetime TV guide subscription. I like everything about the unit with one exception, the picture quality on my new TiVo Bolt is very poor in today's standards. The color is washed out, very pale looking with little contrast. I contacted TiVo, went through all their troubleshooting procedures with the rep and they said that I needed a strong signal level of 85% to get a good picture. I have an amplifier distribution system that maintains a good level of 72% which gives me a perfect picture (no pixelation whatsoever) on every TV, my Channel Master recorders and my computer. 

TiVo graciously sent me a new unit because we could not resolve the problem. Unfortunately, nothing has changed, I still have exactly the same problem with the new unit. 

Why would this be the only device out of 7 in it in my house it gives a poor qualityy picture . At this point the only thing I use it for is a TV Guide so I know what to record on my Channel Master Plus.

Is there anything I can do to enhance the color on this unit?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Kenneth Thompson (Oct 18, 2020)

Yep I have the same dull colors problem.


----------



## shoeboo (Nov 28, 2006)

Do you have a 4K HDR tv that you are using with the Bolt? If so, try disabling HDR on the TiVo and see if that helps. I had an issue where the TV was displaying the wrong color space which resulted in very washed out colors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raysurfer (May 17, 2020)

My problem was HDMI port, tried different port and Wala!


----------

